# Fantapronostici 2014/2015



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuti alla seconda edizione del Fantapronostici creato da [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION].
Vediamo se quest'anno Superdinho80 riuscirà a confermarsi o farà come il Verona 85.

Ricordo a tutti:
pronostico esatto sono 3 punti
risultato giusto 1 punto
risultato sbagliato 0 punti

Per chi vuole iscriversi c'è tempo fino a domani sera.

Partecipanti

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]

Prima giornata quasi tutte grandi squadre (giocano tutte sabato).

Rennes-PSG
Bastia-Lens
Bayern-Stoccarda
Dortmund-Friburgo
Arsenal-City
Chelsea-Wansea
Empoli-Roma
Juventus-Udinese
Barcellona-Bilbao
Real-Atletico


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

C'è anche uno senza nome ? 

Ma i tempi dei pronostici ? Entro tutti i giovedì o...?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-3
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 2-1
Dortmund-Friburgo 3-1
Arsenal-City 2-2
Chelsea-Wansea 1-0
Empoli-Roma 1-2
Juventus-Udinese 2-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 4-0
Real-Atletico 2-1


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-2
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 3-1
Arsenal-City 1-1
Chelsea-Wansea 3-0
Empoli-Roma 0-2
Juventus-Udinese 2-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-1
Real-Atletico 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è anche uno senza nome ?
> 
> Ma i tempi dei pronostici ? Entro tutti i giovedì o...?



modificato ahah

c'è tempo fino a quando inizia la prima partita. QUeste giocano tutte sabato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Bastia-Lens 2-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-1
Dortmund-Friburgo 2-1
Arsenal-City 3-2
Chelsea-Wansea 2-0
Empoli-Roma 1-2
Juventus-Udinese 2-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-1
Real-Atletico 2-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-1
Dortmund-Friburgo 2-0
Arsenal-City 1-3
Chelsea-Wansea 2-2
Empoli-Roma 0-3
Juventus-Udinese 1-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-2
Real-Atletico 3-1


----------



## Gas (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-4
Bastia-Lens 0-2
Bayern-Stoccarda 2-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 1-0
Arsenal-City 1-2
Chelsea-Wansea 3-0
Empoli-Roma 0-3
Juventus-Udinese 3-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-0
Real-Atletico 1-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Ecco i pronostici del campione 

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 4-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 3-0
Arsenal-City 2-1
Chelsea-Wansea 2-1
Empoli-Roma 1-3
Juventus-Udinese 2-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-0
Real-Atletico 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2014)

Eccomi 

Rennes-PSG 0-3
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 2-0
Arsenal-City 1-1
Chelsea-Wansea 2-0
Empoli-Roma 0-3
Juventus-Udinese 2-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-1
Real-Atletico 2-2


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-2
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 4-1
Arsenal-City 2-3
Chelsea-Wansea 2-0
Empoli-Roma 0-3
Juventus-Udinese 1-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-1
Real-Atletico 2-1


----------



## Denni90 (12 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-3
Bastia-Lens 2-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 1-0
Arsenal-City 2-3
Chelsea-Wansea 3-0
Empoli-Roma 0-4 
Juventus-Udinese 2-1
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-0
Real-Atletico 2-2


----------



## juventino (12 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 1-2
Bastia-Lens 1-0
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 2-0
Arsenal-City 3-2
Chelsea-Swansea 2-0
Empoli-Roma 0-4
Juventus-Udinese 1-2
Barcellona-Bilbao 3-1
Real-Atletico 1-1


----------



## Milo (12 Settembre 2014)

Rennes-PSG 0-2
Bastia-Lens 0-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 3-1
Dortmund-Friburgo 1-0
Arsenal-City 1-1
Chelsea-Wansea 1-0
Empoli-Roma 0-3
Juventus-Udinese 1-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 1-0
Real-Atletico 0-1


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2014)

l'unico a mettere l'atletico che vince e c'ho preso!


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]



Tranquillo Ang, il problema più che altro sono i punteggi!

Ancora grandi squadre. Giocano tutte domenica tranne Milan-Juve

Milan-Juventus
Monaco-Guingamp
PSG-LIone
Leicester-Manchester United
Everton-Crystal Palace
City-Chelsea
Roma-Cagliari
Martina Franca-Ischia
Feyenoord-Ajax
Levante-Barcellona

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] per favore puoi calcolare tu i punteggi della scorsa settimana?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] per favore puoi calcolare tu i punteggi della scorsa settimana?



Se intanto metti i risultati al primo post lo farò io dopo.


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 2-1
Monaco-Guingamp 1-0
PSG-LIone 3-0
Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 2-0
City-Chelsea 1-2
Roma-Cagliari 4-1
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Levante-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 1-3
Monaco-Guingamp 1-0
PSG-Lione 2-0
Leicester-Manchester United 1-3
Everton-Crystal Palace 2-0
City-Chelsea 2-2
Roma-Cagliari 4-1
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 2-1
Levante-Barcellona 0-3


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus 2-1
> Monaco-Guingamp 1-0
> PSG-LIone 3-0
> Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
> ...





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus 1-3
> Monaco-Guingamp 1-0
> PSG-Lione 2-0
> Leicester-Manchester United 1-3
> ...



Uno della Juve che dice che vince il Milan e un milanista che pronostica la vittoria della Juve. Scaramanzia portami via.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Uno della Juve che dice che vince il Milan e un milanista che pronostica la vittoria della Juve. Scaramanzia portami via.



 

No, non sono scaramantico 
Per esempio 2 anni ero certo che avremmo vinto, l'anno scorso lo stesso nel derby. Ho un brutto presentimento per la partita di domani, c'è troppo entusiasmo ma spero di sbagliarmi!


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 1-1
Monaco-Guingamp 2-1
PSG-LIone 3-1
Leicester-Manchester United 0-3
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-1
City-Chelsea 1-1
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 2-1 (ho tirato il dado qui, [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ma che caspio di partite metti ? )
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Levante-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Questi sono i 10 risultati dello scorso turno:

Rennes-PSG 1-1
Bastia-Lens 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda 2-0
Dortmund-Friburgo 3-1
Arsenal-City 2-2
Chelsea-Wansea 4-2
Empoli-Roma 0-1
Juventus-Udinese 2-0
Barcellona-Bilbao 2-0
Real-Atletico 1-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 2-2
Monaco-Guingamp 2-0
PSG-LIone 1-1
Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-1
City-Chelsea 2-1
Roma-Cagliari 4-2
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-0 
Levante-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se intanto metti i risultati al primo post lo farò io dopo.



Grazie

Rennes-PSG 1-1
Bastia-Rennes 1-1
Bayern-Stoccarda2-0
Dortmund-Friburgo3-1
Arsenal-City2-2
Chelsea-Swansea4-2
Empoli-Roma0-1
Juve-Udinese2-0
Barcellona-Bilbao2-0
Real-Atletico1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Martina Franca-Ischia 2-1 (ho tirato il dado qui, [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ma che caspio di partite metti ? )



Ti ci devi abituare


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

La classifica dovrebbe essere questa:

*Fabry_cekko --> 14
mefisto94 --> 14
MaggieCloun --> 12*

Superdinho80 --> 11
Gas --> 10
Angstgegner --> 8
Denni90 --> 8
Milo --> 8
Interista Diventi Pazzo --> 6
Darren Marshall --> 6
juventino --> 5


----------



## Denni90 (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 2-1
Monaco-Guingamp 2-0
PSG-LIone 3-1
Leicester-Manchester United 0-1
Everton-Crystal Palace 1-0
City-Chelsea 2-0
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 0-0
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Levante-Barcellona 0-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 25-24
Monaco-Guingamp 2-1
PSG-LIone 2-0
Leicester-Manchester United 1-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-0
City-Chelsea 0-2
Roma-Cagliari 4-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 0-2
Levante-Barcellona 0-3


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La classifica dovrebbe essere questa:
> 
> *Fabry_cekko --> 14
> mefisto94 --> 14
> ...



Ok ci fidiamo. Dalla prossima possiamo fare che io ne controllo 6 e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] altri 6 (dovremmo essere 12 se non sbaglio).

Che so, io posso fare Fabbro, Darren, juventino, IDP, Hammer e Milo, tu Fabry gli altri 6.

P.S. -26 alla salvezza.


----------



## Gas (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 1-3
Monaco-Guingamp 2-1
PSG-LIone 1-0
Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-0
City-Chelsea 1-1
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Levante-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ci fidiamo. Dalla prossima possiamo fare che io ne controllo 6 e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] altri 6 (dovremmo essere 12 se non sbaglio).
> 
> Che so, io posso fare Fabbro, Darren, juventino, IDP, Hammer e Milo, tu Fabry gli altri 6.
> 
> P.S. -26 alla salvezza.



Visto che sono primo (per ordine alfabetico sono avanti a te), per me si può chiudere pure quì


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 3-2
Monaco-Guingamp 3-0
PSG-LIone 3-1
Leicester-Manchester United 1-3
Everton-Crystal Palace 4-1
City-Chelsea 1-1
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-0
Feyenoord-Ajax 3-2
Levante-Barcellona 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto che hanno già calcolato loro altrimenti l'avrei fatto io molto volentieri 

Milan-Juventus 0-3
Monaco-Guingamp 1-1
PSG-LIone 2-0
Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-0
City-Chelsea 2-2
Roma-Cagliari 3-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-1
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-2
Levante-Barcellona 0-3


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Visto che sono primo (per ordine alfabetico sono avanti a te), per me si può chiudere pure quì



Sarebbe uno scudetto di cartone.


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Ang, il problema più che altro sono i punteggi!


Fabry io quest'anno non partecipo :\


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fabry io quest'anno non partecipo :\



Okok scusami.


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Okok scusami.



Ci mancherebbe, forse mi ero dimenticato di dirlo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 2-1
Monaco-Guingamp 2-1
PSG-LIone 3-1
Leicester-Manchester United 1-4
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-1
City-Chelsea 3-2
Roma-Cagliari 2-1
Martina Franca-Ischia 1-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 1-3
Levante-Barcellona 1-3


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2014)

Milan-Juventus 1-1
Monaco-Guingamp 0-1
PSG-LIone 2-0
Leicester-Manchester United 0-2
Everton-Crystal Palace 3-0
City-Chelsea 0-2
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 0-0
Feyenoord-Ajax 0-1
Levante-Barcellona 0-2


----------



## Denni90 (22 Settembre 2014)

questi sono stati i risultati della giornata

*Milan-Juventus 0-1
Monaco-Guingamp 1-0
PSG-LIone 1-1
Leicester-Manchester United 5-3
Everton-Crystal Palace 2-3
City-Chelsea 1-1
Roma-Cagliari 2-0
Martina Franca-Ischia 2-2
Feyenoord-Ajax 0-1
Levante-Barcellona 0-5*


----------



## Denni90 (22 Settembre 2014)

visto che nn avevo da fare ho calcolato io i punteggi ... ( se voleti rifarli per sicurezza ovviamente nn c'è problema)
questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
*
juventino	7
Angstgegner	7
mefisto94	9
Darren Marshall	6
Denni90	7
Superdinho80	5
Gas	11
Fabry_cekko	8
MaggieCloun	6
Interista Diventi Pazzo	4
Milo	6
*

ha vinto gas questa giornata ...

sommando con la scorsa giornata questa è la classifica...
*
mefisto94 23
Fabry_cekko 22
Gas	21
MaggieCloun 18
Superdinho80 16
Angstgegner 15
Denni90 15
Milo 14
Darren Marshall 12
juventino 12
Interista Diventi Pazzo 10

*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> visto che nn avevo da fare ho calcolato io i punteggi ... ( se voleti rifarli per sicurezza ovviamente nn c'è problema)
> questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
> *
> juventino	7
> ...


Fabry impara da Danny


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fabry impara da Danny



Chi è che l'anno scorso se l'è svignata?? Ecco...
Grazie mille Denni.

Ragazzi ovviamente niente turni infrasettimanali. Si ricomincia sabato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi è che l'anno scorso se l'è svignata?? Ecco...
> Grazie mille Denni.
> 
> Ragazzi ovviamente niente turni infrasettimanali. Si ricomincia sabato.



Io sono il supervisore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

darren marshall ha scritto:


> io sono il supervisore


----------



## Milo (24 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> visto che nn avevo da fare ho calcolato io i punteggi ... ( se voleti rifarli per sicurezza ovviamente nn c'è problema)
> questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
> *
> juventino	7
> ...



Io ho fatto 8 punti....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 23
Fabry_cekko 22
Gas	21
MaggieCloun 18
Superdinho80 16
Milo 16
Angstgegner 15
Denni90 15
Darren Marshall 12
juventino 12
Interista Diventi Pazzo 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2014)

che sono scarso quest'anno, neanche da europa league


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> visto che nn avevo da fare ho calcolato io i punteggi ... ( se voleti rifarli per sicurezza ovviamente nn c'è problema)
> questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
> *
> juventino	7
> ...



Bene.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto 8 punti....



hai ragione scusa ,,,, ho contato solo un punto il risultato esatto dell ajax...


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> hai ragione scusa ,,,, ho contato solo un punto il risultato esatto dell ajax...



figurati


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] facciamo con le partite di domani??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2014)

Facciamo la Serie A/B più Liga. Tutte domenica.

Sassuolo-Napoli
Cesena-Milan
Chievo-Empoli
Inter-Cagliari
Torino-Fiorentina
Genoa-Sampdoria
Catania-Pescara
Getafe-Malaga
La Coruna-Almeria
Sociedad-Valencia

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 3-2
Cesena-Milan 1-2
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 3-1
Torino-Fiorentina 1-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-2
Catania-Pescara 3-1
Getafe-Malaga 2-1
La Coruna-Almeria 1-0
Sociedad-Valencia 2-3


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 0-2
Cesena-Milan 2-1
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 3-0
Torino-Fiorentina 0-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-1
Catania-Pescara 1-1
Getafe-Malaga 0-2
La Coruna-Almeria 1-1
Sociedad-Valencia 1-3


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2014)

Mannaggia a te fabry c'ho pensato adesso pensavo avessi perso il turno.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 2-2
Cesena-Milan 2-3
Chievo-Empoli 0-1
Inter-Cagliari 3-0
Torino-Fiorentina 0-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-2
Catania-Pescara 1-1
Getafe-Malaga 1-1
La Coruna-Almeria 2-1
Sociedad-Valencia 1-2


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 0-2
Cesena-Milan 0-2
Chievo-Empoli 0-1
Inter-Cagliari 2-0
Torino-Fiorentina 0-0
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-1
Catania-Pescara 1-0
Getafe-Malaga 0-1
La Coruna-Almeria 0-0
Sociedad-Valencia 1-3


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 0-2
Cesena-Milan 0-3
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 2-2
Torino-Fiorentina 1-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-0
Catania-Pescara 2-1
Getafe-Malaga 1-2
La Coruna-Almeria 2-2
Sociedad-Valencia 1-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 2-2
Cesena-Milan 0-2
Chievo-Empoli 2-0
Inter-Cagliari 1-1
Torino-Fiorentina 2-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 3-1
Catania-Pescara 2-0
Getafe-Malaga 0-2
La Coruna-Almeria 2-1
Sociedad-Valencia 1-2


----------



## Denni90 (28 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 1-3
Cesena-Milan 1-2
Chievo-Empoli 1-0
Inter-Cagliari 2-2
Torino-Fiorentina 0-0 
Genoa-Sampdoria 1-1
Catania-Pescara 1-2
Getafe-Malaga 0-2
La Coruna-Almeria 1-1
Sociedad-Valencia 0-3


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 1-3
Cesena-Milan 0-1
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 4-0
Torino-Fiorentina 0-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 0-2
Catania-Pescara 2-0
Getafe-Malaga 2-1
La Coruna-Almeria 1-1
Sociedad-Valencia 2-3


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 1-2
Cesena-Milan 0-2
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 2-2
Torino-Fiorentina 1-2
Genoa-Sampdoria 0-1
Catania-Pescara 2-1
Getafe-Malaga 1-2
La Coruna-Almeria 2-2
Sociedad-Valencia 1-3


----------



## Gas (28 Settembre 2014)

Sassuolo-Napoli 0-3
Cesena-Milan 1-4
Chievo-Empoli 1-2
Inter-Cagliari 2-0
Torino-Fiorentina 1-3
Genoa-Sampdoria 2-1
Catania-Pescara 1-1
Getafe-Malaga 0-0
La Coruna-Almeria 0-0
Sociedad-Valencia 0-2


----------



## Denni90 (29 Settembre 2014)

risultati finali
*
Sassuolo-Napoli 0-1
Cesena-Milan 1-1
Chievo-Empoli 1-1
Inter-Cagliari 1-4
Torino-Fiorentina 1-1
Genoa-Sampdoria 0-1
Catania-Pescara 2-1
Getafe-Malaga 1-0
La Coruna-Almeria 0-1
Sociedad-Valencia 1-1 
*


----------



## Denni90 (29 Settembre 2014)

questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
*
Fabry_cekko 8
MaggieCloun 4
juventino 1
Milo 3
Darren Marshall 10
Superdinho80 1
Denni90 2
Angstgegner 7
Interista Diventi Pazzo 10
Gas 4
*

hanno vinto darren e interista_diventi_pazzo questa giornata ...
mefisto non ha preso punti

sommando con la scorsa giornata questa è la classifica...
*
Fabry_cekko 30
Gas 25
mefisto94 23
MaggieCloun 22
Angstgegner 22
Darren Marshall 22
Interista Diventi Pazzo 20
Milo 19
Denni90 17
Superdinho80 17
juventino 13
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...
> *
> Fabry_cekko 8
> MaggieCloun 4
> ...



Grazie mille Denni.

Lol sono primo!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grazie mille Denni.
> 
> Lol sono primo!



Sei primo solo perchè alla fine me sò intaccato sul serio. Mannaggia a me che mi porto jella da solo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2014)

Domenica

Lione-Lilla
PSG-Monaco
United-Everton
Chelsea-Arsenal
Tottenham-Southampton
Juve-Roma
Fiorentina-Inter
Napoli-Torino
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad
Real-Bilbao

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 1-1
PSG-Monaco 3-1
United-Everton 2-0
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Juve-Roma 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-1
Napoli-Torino 2-0
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 1-1
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 1-1
PSG-Monaco 2-0
United-Everton 3-1
Chelsea-Arsenal 4-1
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Juve-Roma 2-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-0
Napoli-Torino 2-0
Espanyol-R.Sociedad 2-1
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Denni90 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 1-0
PSG-Monaco 2-0
United-Everton 2-0
Chelsea-Arsenal 1-0
Tottenham-Southampton 1-2
Juve-Roma 3-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-1
Napoli-Torino 1-1
Epsanyol-R.Sociead 0-0
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 2-0
PSG-Monaco 3-0
United-Everton 2-1
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-0
Tottenham-Southampton 1-2
Juve-Roma 2-2
Fiorentina-Inter 1-2
Napoli-Torino 2-2
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 2-1
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 1-2
PSG-Monaco 2-1
United-Everton 3-2
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-0
Tottenham-Southampton 1-2
Juve-Roma 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-2
Napoli-Torino 2-1
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 1-1
Real-Bilbao 4-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla
PSG-Monaco 2-1
United-Everton 3-1
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-2
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Juve-Roma 2-1
Fiorentina-Inter 1-1
Napoli-Torino 3-1
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 2-1
Real-Bilbao 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 1-0
PSG-Monaco 3-0
United-Everton 2-1
Chelsea-Arsenal 1-0
Tottenham-Southampton 2-1
Juve-Roma 1-0
Fiorentina-Inter 0-3
Napoli-Torino 2-0
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 1-1
Real-Bilbao 3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 2-1
PSG-Monaco 2-0
United-Everton 3-3
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-0
Tottenham-Southampton 2-2
Juve-Roma 1-0
Fiorentina-Inter 2-1
Napoli-Torino 1-0
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 1-0
Real-Bilbao 5-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 2-1
PSG-Monaco 2-2
United-Everton 1-2
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-2
Tottenham-Southampton 1-3
Juve-Roma 1-1
Fiorentina-Inter 2-2
Napoli-Torino 3-1
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 2-0
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lione-Lilla 2-1
> PSG-Monaco 2-0
> United-Everton 1-0
> Chelsea-Arsenal 1-0
> ...


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2014)

Lione-Lilla 0-1
PSG-Monaco 2-0
United-Everton 2-0
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham-Southampton 0-1
Juve-Roma 0-0
Fiorentina-Inter 0-0
Napoli-Torino 1-0
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 0-0
Real-Bilbao 3-0


----------



## Denni90 (6 Ottobre 2014)

risultati finali
*
Lione-Lilla 3-0
PSG-Monaco 1-1
United-Everton 2-1
Chelsea-Arsenal 2-0
Tottenham-Southampton 1-0
Juve-Roma 3-2
Fiorentina-Inter 3-0
Napoli-Torino 2-1
Epsanyol-R.Sociedad 2-0
Real-Bilbao 5-0 
*


----------



## Denni90 (6 Ottobre 2014)

questi sono i punteggi in ordine di inserimento partite...	
*
mefisto94	5
Angstgegner	8
Denni90	5
superdinho80	9
juventino	8
Interista Diventi Pazzo	6
MaggieCloun	9
Fabry_cekko	9
Darren Marshall	7
gas	10
Milo	4
*
ha vinto Gas questo weekend! complimenti!
sommando con la scorsa giornata questa è la classifica...
*
Fabry_cekko 39
Gas 35
MaggieCloun 31
Angstgegner 30
Darren Marshall 29
mefisto94 28
Interista Diventi Pazzo 26
Superdinho80 26
Milo 23
Denni90 22
juventino 21
*


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Milo (18 Ottobre 2014)

Niente questa settimana?


----------



## Denni90 (25 Ottobre 2014)

tutto tace ancora...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Dalla prossima li provo a mettere io in caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi, mi dispiace di questi salti, ma ultimamente riesco a stare poco sul Forum.

A questo punto chiunque può mettere le partite, basta che lo fa con almeno un giorno di anticipo inserendo le solite 10 partite.

Questa settimana li faccio io. GIocano tutte domani

Lorient-PSG
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg
Bayern-Dortmund
Newcastle-Liverpool
Chelsea-Qpr
Napoli-Roma
Empoli-Juventus
Parma-Inter
Granada-Real
Barcellona-Celta Vigo

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Ottobre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 0-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 1-0
Bayern-Dortmund 2-2
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea-Qpr 2-1
Napoli-Roma 1-3
Empoli-Juventus 1-1
Parma-Inter 0-0
Granada-Real 0-5
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 0-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 2-0
Bayern-Dortmund 3-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 2-1
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 0-2
Empoli-Juventus 0-2
Parma-Inter 2-1
Granada-Real 0-3
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 0-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 2-0
Bayern-Dortmund 2-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Empoli-Juventus 0-1
Parma-Inter 0-0
Granada-Real 1-3
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 0-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 1-1
Bayern-Dortmund 3-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea-Qpr 2-0
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Empoli-Juventus 1-2
Parma-Inter 1-0
Granada-Real 1-4
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 5-0


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 1-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 1-1
Bayern-Dortmund 2-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 1-1
Empoli-Juventus 0-3
Parma-Inter 1-1
Granada-Real 0-4
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 4-0


----------



## Milo (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 1-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 0-1
Bayern-Dortmund 2-0
Newcastle-Liverpool 0-1
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 0-1
Empoli-Juventus 0-2
Parma-Inter 0-1
Granada-Real 0-4
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 2-0


----------



## Gas (1 Novembre 2014)

Lorient-PSG 0-2
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 1-0
Bayern-Dortmund 2-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-3
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 1-3
Empoli-Juventus 0-3
Parma-Inter 1-1
Granada-Real 0-4
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 2-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2014)

E' da ieri pomeriggio alle 4 che sono a Roma e sono tornato 1 ora fa, e riesco solo adesso a postare i pronostici. Spero di essere ancora in tempo.


Lorient-PSG 1-3
Stoccarda-Wolfsburg 1-1
Bayern-Dortmund 3-1
Newcastle-Liverpool 1-2
Chelsea-Qpr 3-0
Napoli-Roma 1-2
Empoli-Juventus 1-2
Parma-Inter 1-1
Granada-Real 1-5
Barcellona-Celta Vigo 3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2014)

Non ho fatto in tempo amen


----------



## Denni90 (2 Novembre 2014)

sono sempre state fatte partite della domenica ... adesso dopo 2-3 turni di nulla salti fuori con un turno del sabato così senza dire nulla?? 

io mi ritiro ...


----------



## Milo (2 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sono sempre state fatte partite della domenica ... adesso dopo 2-3 turni di nulla salti fuori con un turno del sabato così senza dire nulla??
> 
> io mi ritiro ...




....sei serio!???


----------



## Denni90 (2 Novembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ....sei serio!???



certo ... perchè?


----------

